
Profile of Nathan Myrhvold - mathattack
https://www.1843magazine.com/content/features/myth-buster
======
NotSammyHagar
Myrhvold and the other Microsoft leaders were pretty sharp folks, but Myrhvold
destroyed his reputation irredeemably with the focus on patents in i.v. and
the deceptive and patent-troll like behavior. I mean this american life did a
really fantastic story about it, with a followup podcast.
[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/441/when-patents-
attack](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/441/when-patents-attack).

